# Delta lathe



## twoofakind (Jan 2, 2007)

I am looking for a lathe and found a good deal on a Delta 46-715. All I currently turn are pens, but this would open doors to other projects down the road. Does anybody use this lathe and is it too much of an overkill for pens. I can get it cheaper than a jet or rikon non-vs with their respective stand.
Andy


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 2, 2007)

You answered your own question. It would open the door to other turning projects as well as pens. You can do small turnings on a big lathe but you can't do big turnings on a little lathe. Many penturners have large lathes and for many, pens are only part of their turing repitoire. IMHO, go for it. Or also check out the Grizzly lathes in the same price range.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 2, 2007)

It is a reconditioned model with a 6 month warranty. I found this out after I got off of the phone with the saleman, which still isn't bad. I am jus confused with all of the reviews. Some people love it and some have had horror stories. I have found this lathe for $299.00 locally so shipping is a moot point.
Andy


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />It is a reconditioned model with a 6 month warranty. I found this out after I got off of the phone with the saleman, which still isn't bad. I am jus confused with all of the reviews. Some people love it and some have had horror stories. I have found this lathe for $299.00 locally so shipping is a moot point.
> Andy



With warranty! Snap it up. At that price you can't go wrong. Enjoy.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 2, 2007)

Andy,

Be careful on that model.  I know where you are looking at it and know a few that have purchased one.  Experiences have been a less than a favorable circle.  I still find the Jet 1014VS to be a great value and there is not much you can do on the one you are looking at that can't be done on the Jet.

Just a little "neighborly" advice []


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Bob. That is why I decided to ask my comrades over here instead of following a salesman's pitch. I have been leaning towards the Rikon, I am just waiting on a good sale.[]
Andy


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 2, 2007)

When I bought my Jet Midi, I too was looking at Delta. But, most of the reviews on the Delta were very negitive saying lots of vibration. So, I bought the Jet and I am very happy with it. Plus Jet has a unspoken lifetime warranty. I've heard plenty of stories of problems out of warranty and Jet took care of it no questions asked. I know I'm talking midi lathes, but I think the quality is similar through the lines. JMHO


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 2, 2007)

I have been useing a 46-715 for 6 years. I now have a BIG lathe and a small pen lathe but still use my Delta all the time.
It has been a very good lathe ---my wife now thinks it's her lathe.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 3, 2007)

On top of all of my other decisions with purchasing a new lathe, I have found a Jet mini for $189 + $40 to ship to GA. I called the tool nut and he could not beat the Amazon price of $247 and I have found it for $220 shipped. All these decisions are making my head hurt.[xx(] I guess I need to figure out if the Rikon is worth the extra $20 since it is said to have a little more torque and a longer bed.
Andy


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 3, 2007)

We cannot keep our Rikon lathes in stock at our local woodcraft here in Utah.  I have not heard of any problems or returns.  I am looking for a VS lathe and the different ways to go give me a headache also. 
Good Luck with your choice.  
Mike


----------



## DocStram (Jan 4, 2007)

Andy .... you may have heard me talk about this before, but I bought a Delta 46-715 back in early summer.  I kept checking the price on Amazon and then after about two weeks .... there is was for $246.00.  
I have had no problems with mine. I am real happy with it.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 4, 2007)

One last thing .... the problems were with the first production run of the 46-715.  Those problems were fixed when they brought out the second run.  Make certain that the serial number ends in a "2".


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you turn your pens on that lathe or just larger items? I am looking at one at Redmond here in Atlanta and they are refurbs, so I am a little weary on that.
Andy


----------



## DocStram (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />Do you turn your pens on that lathe or just larger items? I am looking at one at Redmond here in Atlanta and they are refurbs, so I am a little weary on that.
> Andy


I was using an old ShopSmith. But now I do all of my turning on the Delta. It's a really powerful motor. I spent the day turning a 12 bowl on it. It has a 1x8tpi spindle with a #2 morse taper. Finding accessories for it is easy. It's no OneWay but it's a lathe I can go grow with. I do all my penturning on it as well.
If you wanna talk about it in person, pm your phone number and I'll call.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />Do you turn your pens on that lathe or just larger items? I am looking at one at Redmond here in Atlanta and they are refurbs, so I am a little weary on that.
> Andy



The refurb thing is good as they attempted to correct the known issues on the original production as lathes got returned for defects.  

I have several friends that purchased these refurbs and are still less than thrilled with the units.  That is not to say that my friends are not anal, as they are when it comes to their tools and I like to be also. This size lathe for $300 is a good bargin on the surface, but may or may not be the bargin you seek in quaility.  It is a hard decision to make and depends on what your turning desires are.  Point being, for $300 you can try it and if you don't like it, you could probably resale it and recoup most of your money if you don't mind the hassle.  

Just for the record, I was with my friends when they purchased theirs and I decided to go with the Jet 1014VS that day and unlike my friends, I have no regrets....[]


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe I'll just pray that I can win the drawing and forget about buying a lathe.[] I have got it narrowed down to three lathes, but from there I am stumped and just watching prices and see where they go.
Andy


----------



## DocStram (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />Maybe I'll just pray that I can win the drawing and forget about buying a lathe.[] I have got it narrowed down to three lathes, but from there I am stumped and just watching prices and see where they go.
> Andy


Andy.... I know this sounds crazy ... and maybe it is .. but listen to this little story.  Early this past summer I started looking on line for a new lathe. I read reviews and talked with people. Moola was a BIG factor. I narrowed it down to 2 or 3. The Delta 46-715 was one of them.
Well, every day ... I mean EVERYDAY for about three weeks, I went to Amazon and checked the price of the Delta 46-715. Every day it was the same price ... $599.00.  Then, one day, after about three weeks of checking .. the Amazon price suddenly dipped down to $246.  I am serious! I could hardly believe my eyes. 
I didn't lollygag around and didn't waste time trying to decide what to do. I immediately bought it. The next day it was back up to 599. 
Now, here is what I thought happened ... and this may be just me being a little crazy .... but I often wondered if Amazon's database had a record of me searching every day for that Delta. I just wonder if their computer was programmed to suddenly drop the price after I kept going back to their website for so long. I know it sounds crazy. But, it's just a hunch.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey I hope so, I check back with Amazon daily. My searches pop up when their page opens so I do not have to look deep.
Andy


----------



## ross51 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have been using the 46-715 for a year and am satisfied with it.  It is noisier than I would like especially at slow speed but has done everything I have asked it to do.  I recently used a Jet JWL-1236.  Its smoother, quieter and I liked it better.  But at 299.  I would buy the Delta.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />Hey I hope so, I check back with Amazon daily. My searches pop up when their page opens so I do not have to look deep.
> Andy


Hey Andy ..... keep me updated on your Amazon daily price watch strategy.  It will be really interesting if the strategy works.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 12, 2007)

Still watching and it hasn't moved. I guess if it does not come down, I will see about getting one of the new JET's when they come out next month.
Andy


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Andy,
  I went to my local Woodcraft store yesterday and the manager stated his would be in at the end of the month, so I reserved a VS for myself.[] So if you have one cloase by you might want to check with them.

Mike


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, I will probably go this weekend and nose around the store a little.
Andy


----------

